

Ask HN: What do you feels/thinks when seeing a demo? - acemtp

Take a look at this 5 years old demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=IZT2JzJImm0<p>It&#x27;s a realtime application coded by programmer (with the help of artists and musician).<p>If you are developer who never saw a demo I wonder what do you think&#x2F;feel after seeing that?
======
zerr
Well, I saw demos earlier. Nevertheless, it looks quite interesting, but if
you address your question to developers - you should provide more technical
details about the implementation - that is even more interesting.

